# First Wet Cure making Boston Butt Bacon (BBB) for Void425



## void425 (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is some photo's of me putting my Boston Butts in a Wet brine.  I used Pop's Low-Salt Cure but I did not add any sugar to it like normal after consulting with him about leaving the sugar out first.  My family does not like sweet bacon at all.  It will be a lot easier to add a little sugar while cooking then it would be to make it less sweet if needed.  

Link To Pops6927 Original Low-Salt Curing Brine 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/low-salt-curing-brine

Modified Wet Brine recipe I used:

1 Gallon Water

1/2 Cup Fine Ground Sea Salt ( I chose to use this instead of the Iodized Table Salt I had in the kitchen )

1 Heaping Tablespoon of Cure #1

I had to add additional Wet Brine below:

1/2 Gallon Water

1/4 Cup Fine Ground Sea Salt

1/2 Heaping Tablespoon of Cure # 1













Bacon1.JPG



__ void425
__ Mar 20, 2015


















Bacon2.JPG



__ void425
__ Mar 20, 2015


















Bacon3.JPG



__ void425
__ Mar 20, 2015






If you are wondering what the heck those tubes are in the tube you can follow the reasoning for them in my following thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/182732/how-much-space-between-cuts-for-wet-brine#post_1335243


----------



## fangard (Mar 20, 2015)

I love me some Buckboard Bacon.

You may want to be a bit more precise in the measuring of your pink salt. Pretty powerful stuff.

"Heaping" measurements may not be very safe.


----------



## void425 (Mar 20, 2015)

fangard said:


> I love me some Buckboard Bacon.
> 
> You may want to be a bit more precise in the measuring of your pink salt. Pretty powerful stuff.
> 
> "Heaping" measurements may not be very safe.


I had a 4 ounce bag of Cure #1.  The max you can use is 3.84 ounces per Gallon of water.  This is what is recommended on the package.  

Using 1 "Heaping" Tablespoon as recommended by Pops is about 1 Ounce.  Before I actually added it I was only able to get 3.2 heaping tablespoons out of the package so I knew my heaps were a little too big.  I did not feel the need to measure any closer because I was way under the max limit of putting the whole bag in. 

If you are interested in the amount of Cure #1 used, Pops has put a great post up about the safety of his method.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops-brine-concerned-with-cure-only


----------



## void425 (Apr 1, 2015)

It has been 12 Full days since I put the meat in the wet brine.  I never opened the container to even peek at it.  I probably should not have left it in the solution this long since the thickest point is only 2 inches, but I do not think this was too long to hurt it.  Opinions?  

The brine solution was not ropey, stringy, or slimy at all.  The liquidity appeared to be the same as when I first put it in.  The only difference was some discoloration from the meats curing process.  

I rinsed all the meat with cold water then I hung it in my refrigerator so it can dry a little bit.  I am not sure if it had to dry or not before I put it in the hot smoker.  Some guides say to let it dry for 8-24 hours after rinsing if using a Dry Cure, but there was no information on if you need to let it dry using a wet cure.  Do I need to let the cured meat dry before smoking it?

Since the smoker has not been used in a long time I will heat it up and run a batch of wood through it to make sure its ready before putting the meat in.  I will probably start smoking the meat in just 3-4 hours without letting it dry for the time listed for a dry cure unless someone posts a reason why I should wait longer before Hot Smoking.  

I am looking forward to any comments or opinions people have, please let me know.  Thanks













Cured1.JPG



__ void425
__ Apr 1, 2015


















Cured2.JPG



__ void425
__ Apr 1, 2015


















Cured3.JPG



__ void425
__ Apr 1, 2015


----------



## void425 (Apr 1, 2015)

Since the Cure is finished I decided to move the new pictures over to the appropriate thread.   Smoking Bacon.  You may follow the link here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ing-to-make-boston-butt-bacon-bbb-for-void425


----------

